# The precision of villager plot-resetting



## Ragdoll (Jul 31, 2015)

I think this will help a lot when planning out where villagers may plot their houses.

Take a look at this picture:



Spoiler









Villager houses = yellow boxes w/ red dots and red thatched squares (for "dead spots" that can't intersect)
Player houses = larger yellow rectangles w/ blue thatches
Permanent buildings (Retail, Police Station, etc) = pink/purple rectangles w/ blue thatches
PWPs = orange boxes w/ blue thatches



Every town is divided into 20 invisible "acres", separated by the blue dashed lines shown in the picture. Only three structures that count as "buildings" can be constructed in every acre, which includes villager houses, player houses, and permanent buildings.

More specifically, the "centers" (red dots) of any three of those buildings is the most that can be allowed in any acre. Villagers won't be able to move in to an acre if the centers of three other permanent buildings are already there. For example, see letters "A" and "C"; for letter "C", there are already two villager houses and a player house in the same acre, so a new villager can't move in there. 

*Additionally, no villagers will ever try to make a plot in the acre with the Event Plaza or the Entrance Plaza.

Hope this helps somebody out like it did for me.


*Some circumstances may apply due to coding error.

TL;DR: 20 acres in every town. after 3 buildings have been built in 1 acre, no more villagers can move into that acre.​


----------



## Serif (Jul 31, 2015)

I'm just going to add this into my "Things I never knew I'd ever know" folder. Thanks for the information~ That'll help when I plan out my 2nd town~


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 31, 2015)

That's pretty neat. I'll have to reference this some more when I have some plot resetting to do.

Just wanna add, this map in the image is almost an exact copy of my current map. Weird.


----------



## Ragdoll (Jul 31, 2015)

Serif said:


> I'm just going to add this into my "Things I never knew I'd ever know" folder. Thanks for the information~ That'll help when I plan out my 2nd town~



Haha I actually have that folder too XD you're welcome, good luck to your second town c:


ShinyYoshi said:


> That's pretty neat. I'll have to reference this some more when I have some plot resetting to do.
> 
> Just wanna add, this map in the image is almost an exact copy of my current map. Weird.



Yeah, I was wondering why one of my villagers wouldnt move in to the spot I want, I realised I already put 3 villager houses AND a police station in that one acre haha.


----------



## Akimari (Aug 1, 2015)

Ragdoll said:


> Additionally, no villagers will ever try to make a plot in the acre with the Event Plaza or the Entrance Plaza.


I can't find the exact post, but I remember someone taking a screencap of a villager who moved in EXTREMELY close to the entrance plaza. I don't know if their little red dot just barely made it out of the acre or not, but it definitely looked within the acre. I don't think it was hacked either cuz the person was pretty upset over it...


----------



## Ragdoll (Aug 1, 2015)

Akimari said:


> I can't find the exact post, but I remember someone taking a screencap of a villager who moved in EXTREMELY close to the entrance plaza. I don't know if their little red dot just barely made it out of the acre or not, but it definitely looked within the acre. I don't think it was hacked either cuz the person was pretty upset over it...



Ahh, it's probably just the same as if a villager was moving in and they happened to be moving pretty close to the bridge. if this happens, and the player removes the bridge, it can no longer be placed there again..

I'll have to look into that though.


----------



## Mick (Aug 1, 2015)

Very interesting!

I think I might have a villager in the entrance plaza acre, I'll check that later. He might be just one space left of it though.


----------



## Yumei (Aug 1, 2015)

Serif said:


> I'm just going to add this into my "Things I never knew I'd ever know" folder.



O.O yep, exactly.  Thanks for this!


----------



## Imaginetheday (Aug 1, 2015)

Oh, wow! I've done a map like this of my town, but I didn't know about the acre limits before now. Very, very, cool. Thanks!


----------



## PeeBraiin (Aug 1, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## Ragdoll (Aug 1, 2015)

AndrQmedA said:


> O.O yep, exactly.  Thanks for this!





Imaginetheday said:


> Oh, wow! I've done a map like this of my town, but I didn't know about the acre limits before now. Very, very, cool. Thanks!





Universaljellyfish said:


> Thanks!



You're welcome!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mick said:


> Very interesting!
> 
> I think I might have a villager in the entrance plaza acre, I'll check that later. He might be just one space left of it though.



If you can, take a pic and upload it here! c:


----------



## Mick (Aug 1, 2015)

Mick said:


> Very interesting!
> 
> I think I might have a villager in the entrance plaza acre, I'll check that later. He might be just one space left of it though.



I checked, the center of his house is one space over. So while the right side of his house is in front of the information board, he would technically still be in the other acre... So I think you're right. 

Edit: Like this, yes?


----------



## Ragdoll (Aug 1, 2015)

Mick said:


> I checked, the center of his house is one space over. So while the right side of his house is in front of the information board, he would technically still be in the other acre... So I think you're right.
> 
> Edit: Like this, yes?



Correct, the center of his house is not within the acre with the Entrance Plaza so yes, he is counted in the other acre c:


----------



## Ragdoll (Aug 1, 2015)

Gonna be bumping this for a bit so everyone can see, if it's alright ~


----------



## Ragdoll (Aug 2, 2015)

bumpo c:


----------



## Usagimon (Aug 2, 2015)

Wow! This is super helpful O:
Where did you find this? I'm just curious.
Or did you figure this out yourself?


----------



## Patypus (Aug 2, 2015)

Omg ;A; is this absolutely true? Is there any slim chance that a villager will move into an acre occupied by 3 buildings? Because if that's the case then I've been plot resetting for nothing these past two days! >.<


----------



## Usagimon (Aug 2, 2015)

Also, can you explain what's wrong with case B?


----------



## Patypus (Aug 2, 2015)

Usagimon said:


> Also, can you explain what's wrong with case B?



I think in case B, there just isnt any room for a new house since most of it is just water. Except maybe the top right corner


----------



## yasogami (Aug 2, 2015)

I've been plot resetting for three hours now and I was just about to give up on the spot I wanted but this just gave me hope  since the acre only has one villager in it so far hehehe


----------



## Usagimon (Aug 2, 2015)

Also what happens in this scenario:
3 villager houses already have their centre in an acre.
What will Nook say if you try to put down a new house there? O:


----------



## Patypus (Aug 2, 2015)

Usagimon said:


> Also what happens in this scenario:
> 3 villager houses already have their centre in an acre.
> What will Nook say if you try to put down a new house there? O:



I'm thinking it only applies to when villagers move in. In the screenshot, you see some acres of land with 4 building centers in it, so I'm guessing that when you build PWP or character homes, as long as they meet the spacing requirement, then you are allowed to build. But if one of the villagers in the acre moves out, then the next villager that tries to move in won't be able to move into this acre


----------



## Usagimon (Aug 2, 2015)

Patypus said:


> I'm thinking it only applies to when villagers move in. In the screenshot, you see some acres of land with 4 building centers in it, so I'm guessing that when you build PWP or character homes, as long as they meet the spacing requirement, then you are allowed to build. But if one of the villagers in the acre moves out, then the next villager that tries to move in won't be able to move into this acre



Wait there are no acres with 4 building centers in it though :c
The only two are examples of villager houses that can't move in (marked with A and C)


----------



## Ragdoll (Aug 2, 2015)

omg so many questions XDD thank you for asking!


Usagimon said:


> Wow! This is super helpful O:
> Where did you find this? I'm just curious.
> Or did you figure this out yourself?


I saved the picture from a tumblr post on my dash 5 months ago, then studied it before posting it here



Usagimon said:


> Also, can you explain what's wrong with case B?


can't really say for sure, I'm guessing this came from a Japanese ACNL magazine o.o



Usagimon said:


> Also what happens in this scenario:
> 3 villager houses already have their centre in an acre.
> What will Nook say if you try to put down a new house there? O:



as long as you can fit your house (all the space requirements are met), you can place your house in that area. that's why if you look at Case A, there are four red dots (centers) in one acre. (two villagers, cafe, and possibly the police station)



Patypus said:


> Omg ;A; is this absolutely true? Is there any slim chance that a villager will move into an acre occupied by 3 buildings? Because if that's the case then I've been plot resetting for nothing these past two days! >.<



If there are, the chances are extremely slim.. I have tested 4 towns and so far, none have violated this rule 



yasogami said:


> I've been plot resetting for three hours now and I was just about to give up on the spot I wanted but this just gave me hope  since the acre only has one villager in it so far hehehe



good luck <3 grizzly keeps plotting his house in only 3 areas in my town lol probably because i put a whole bunch of pwps to block villagers from moving to that spot XD


----------



## Patypus (Aug 2, 2015)

Usagimon said:


> Wait there are no acres with 4 building centers in it though :c
> The only two are examples of villager houses that can't move in (marked with A and C)



In the 2nd row, the 2nd and 3rd cell seem to have 4 buildings (unless I'm reading the picture wrong!)
The 2nd cell has 3 villager's homes + a PWP, and the 3rd cell has 2 villagers home, 1 PWP, and a player house in that acre!


----------



## Patypus (Aug 2, 2015)

Usagimon said:


> Wait there are no acres with 4 building centers in it though :c
> The only two are examples of villager houses that can't move in (marked with A and C)



In the 2nd row, the 2nd and 3rd cell seem to have 4 buildings (unless I'm reading the picture wrong!)
The 2nd cell has 3 villager's homes + a PWP, and the 3rd cell has 2 villagers home, 1 PWP, and a player house in that acre!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ragdoll said:


> If there are, the chances are extremely slim.. I have tested 4 towns and so far, none have violated this rule



Aw man! Thank you for this finding though! Otherwise I would have been resetting forever thinking that I was just being unlucky (even though I was already skeptical since I've been plot resetting for two days and it never appeared in that area...) I knew it was a bad idea to try to surround the planned spot with PWPs to guarantee that he moves into that spot xD.


----------



## Usagimon (Aug 2, 2015)

Patypus said:


> In the 2nd row, the 2nd and 3rd cell seem to have 4 buildings (unless I'm reading the picture wrong!)
> The 2nd cell has 3 villager's homes + a PWP, and the 3rd cell has 2 villagers home, 1 PWP, and a player house in that acre!



pwp's don't count as permanent buildings! xD
only buildings with a red center dot count (villager house, player house, and permanent buildings uvu)
the pwp's that count as a permanent building is the police station, campsite, and resetti center.
for instance, if you start a new character, you're allowed to build your house on top of a pwp and the pwp will be removed (although villagers can't do this).


----------



## Ragdoll (Aug 2, 2015)

edited the OP tl;dr part, i have forgotten to mention that if there are already 3 permanent buildings in 1 acre, no villagers more will move into that same acre. however, you _are_ allowed to put 1 or 2 more PWP buildings as long as it fits the space requirements.


----------



## Usagimon (Aug 2, 2015)

Hey Ragdoll! C:
Can you clarify this please?



Usagimon said:


> Also, can you explain what's wrong with case B?


----------



## Patypus (Aug 2, 2015)

Usagimon said:


> pwp's don't count as permanent buildings! xD
> only buildings with a red center dot count (villager house, player house, and permanent buildings uvu)
> the pwp's that count as a permanent building is the police station, campsite, and resetti center.
> for instance, if you start a new character, you're allowed to build your house on top of a pwp and the pwp will be removed (although villagers can't do this).



omg... Ragdoll can you confirm this? If this is true then I do have a chance! (I only have one villager home and 2 fountains in this acre atm)


----------



## Ragdoll (Aug 2, 2015)

Usagimon said:


> Hey Ragdoll! C:
> Can you clarify this please?



answered and said i don't really know, i am guessing this came from a Japanese ACNL magazine/article so it's missing another page/part >~< sorry!!


----------



## Usagimon (Aug 2, 2015)

Patypus said:


> omg... Ragdoll can you confirm this? If this is true then I do have a chance! (I only have one villager home and 2 fountains in this acre atm)



Paty I am 100% sure that pwps do not count as permanent buildings. xD

In her first post, she wrote "More specifically, the "centers" (red dots) of any three of those buildings is the most that can be allowed in any acre."
PWP's aren't marked with a red dot 


I hope you get your villagers in the right spot haha.


----------



## Ragdoll (Aug 2, 2015)

Patypus said:


> omg... Ragdoll can you confirm this? If this is true then I do have a chance! (I only have one villager home and 2 fountains in this acre atm)



comfirmed that it's true ^.^ PWPs don't count as buildings, they can be demolished whereas PWP buildings cannot c:


----------



## Usagimon (Aug 2, 2015)

Ragdoll said:


> answered and said i don't really know, i am guessing this came from a Japanese ACNL magazine/article so it's missing another page/part >~< sorry!!



Oops! I didn't see your post, sorry uvu
But thanks for all the useful information, it's really great!


----------



## Ragdoll (Aug 2, 2015)

whoop


----------



## Patypus (Aug 2, 2015)

Usagimon said:


> Paty I am 100% sure that pwps do not count as permanent buildings. xD
> 
> In her first post, she wrote "More specifically, the "centers" (red dots) of any three of those buildings is the most that can be allowed in any acre."
> PWP's aren't marked with a red dot
> ...



ahh okay thank you so much! I was about to give up until you clarified it... Then maybe I'll keep trying! xD


----------



## Ragdoll (Aug 2, 2015)

Usagimon said:


> Oops! I didn't see your post, sorry uvu
> But thanks for all the useful information, it's really great!



you're welcome~ i hope i can spread this somehow throughout TBT XD


----------



## Usagimon (Aug 2, 2015)

I think this deserves a sticky uvu

Also I'm assuming the X on the map are rocks?


----------



## Patypus (Aug 2, 2015)

Hmmm if any of you can read japanese, maybe this post will answer our mystery B section? http://privespa.org/tobimori/diary20130415.html Translating the page didn't make any sense to me at all, but B is mentioned twice in this !

- - - Post Merge - - -

And this! http://privespa.org/tobimori/diary20130418.html


----------



## Usagimon (Aug 2, 2015)

Patypus said:


> Hmmm if any of you can read japanese, maybe this post will answer our mystery B section? http://privespa.org/tobimori/diary20130415.html Translating the page didn't make any sense to me at all, but B is mentioned twice in this !
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And this! http://privespa.org/tobimori/diary20130418.html



Okay, I got it.
The author posted this image too:


Spoiler












And talked about Vladimir moving into location B.
(if you compare the PWP blocks in the map and the picture, this is definitely spot B)

(If you read the translated text, it says Gabi, which is Vlad's japanese name)
They talked about how although space A and C were open, he could not move into those spots due to 3 existing buildings in those acres, and was forced to move into B no matter what. ("it was inevitable and not an accident")

edit: in other words, B is not an off-limit location, but rather the only location that Vlad could move in.


----------



## stinaj68 (Aug 2, 2015)

Wow this is really useful! I wish I knew about this when I started playing new leaf. Maybe for the next game they will have this same system of acres and them I can plan how I want my town to look like even better. New leaf was the first town that I tried to create a nice looking village but there are still problems with villagers moving in places that I don't want them to go. They always end up destroying flowers or paths. I hope in the new games we can choose where the villagers go. If we are the mayor, then I think it's only reasonable that we can deside where the villagers can move in.


----------



## Patypus (Aug 2, 2015)

ahh! Yeah I noticed that it looked similar to position B too! Glad we solved that mystery! My last plot reset will definitely be a breeze now that I have this information (I can remove some PWPs from the plaza acre and the train station) thank you so much for this post c:


----------



## Ragdoll (Aug 2, 2015)

Patypus said:


> Hmmm if any of you can read japanese, maybe this post will answer our mystery B section? http://privespa.org/tobimori/diary20130415.html Translating the page didn't make any sense to me at all, but B is mentioned twice in this !
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And this! http://privespa.org/tobimori/diary20130418.html



Thank you for finding this!! As soon as someone translates this, it will finally confirm the theory! ;v;


----------



## Usagimon (Aug 2, 2015)

Ragdoll said:


> Thank you for finding this!! As soon as someone translates this, it will finally confirm the theory! ;v;



I posted explaining spot B if you missed it~


----------



## Ragdoll (Aug 2, 2015)

Usagimon said:


> I posted explaining spot B if you missed it~



whoa totally missed your post XD

thank you so much for explaining <3


----------



## Usagimon (Aug 2, 2015)

bump! c:


----------



## Ragdoll (Aug 2, 2015)

Usagimon said:


> bump! c:



thank you ~ tiny bump before sleep!


----------



## Ragdoll (Aug 3, 2015)

~~


----------



## Meilumi (Aug 3, 2015)

Yup, I happened across this info a few months back when I got my second ACNL game and it was definitely super helpful when it came to planning my town! Actually went through the trouble of plotting my town map and painstakingly laying out PWPs to manipulate where my villagers were plotting: http://imgur.com/e63feUX 

My only problem now is that the villager in the top-right corner moved away and I'm trying to get a villager to move into the exact same spot. I have PWPs placed in town so that the only places where the plot can land are 6 possible locations in the top-right area, but the most frustrating thing is that not once has the plot landed where the old villager's house was. The spacing between the houses also makes it impossible for me to put any more PWPs down, so that's incredibly frustrating. 

Hoping more people can make use of this information though, it's pretty great!


----------



## Patypus (Aug 3, 2015)

Meilumi said:


> Yup, I happened across this info a few months back when I got my second ACNL game and it was definitely super helpful when it came to planning my town! Actually went through the trouble of plotting my town map and painstakingly laying out PWPs to manipulate where my villagers were plotting: http://imgur.com/e63feUX
> 
> My only problem now is that the villager in the top-right corner moved away and I'm trying to get a villager to move into the exact same spot. I have PWPs placed in town so that the only places where the plot can land are 6 possible locations in the top-right area, but the most frustrating thing is that not once has the plot landed where the old villager's house was. The spacing between the houses also makes it impossible for me to put any more PWPs down, so that's incredibly frustrating.
> 
> Hoping more people can make use of this information though, it's pretty great!



Omg I love your hand-drawn map layout! It shows that you spent a lot of time on planning your town! Maybe you could try the full shut-down method where you power off your 3DS completely to alter the plot patterns to get him to move into that one spot? I find it very effective for plot resetting! Best of luck getting them into that spot


----------



## Ragdoll (Aug 3, 2015)

Patypus said:


> Omg I love your hand-drawn map layout! It shows that you spent a lot of time on planning your town! Maybe you could try the full shut-down method where you power off your 3DS completely to alter the plot patterns to get him to move into that one spot? I find it very effective for plot resetting! Best of luck getting them into that spot



The full shut-down method is when you plot reset but instead of just pressing home and exiting out of the game, you shut your 3DS off entirely, am I correct??
Never tried this method, does it rlly alter the plot patterns??? Maybe I should try this XD

@Meilumi WOW amazing layout planning! I am trying to do the same thing, but i use Photoshop lol


----------



## Patypus (Aug 3, 2015)

Ragdoll said:


> The full shut-down method is when you plot reset but instead of just pressing home and exiting out of the game, you shut your 3DS off entirely, am I correct??
> Never tried this method, does it rlly alter the plot patterns??? Maybe I should try this XD
> 
> @Meilumi WOW amazing layout planning! I am trying to do the same thing, but i use Photoshop lol



Yes that is correct!  Apparently it has worked for a lot of people, and although the last time I plot reset I really didn't notice it because I had so many spaces, I do agree that there is a recurring pattern when you plot reset!


----------



## Ragdoll (Aug 3, 2015)

Patypus said:


> Yes that is correct!  Apparently it has worked for a lot of people, and although the last time I plot reset I really didn't notice it because I had so many spaces, I do agree that there is a recurring pattern when you plot reset!



Wow, thank you so much haha

Grizzly, i'll defeat u and ur stubborn plotting intentions soon


----------



## Ragdoll (Aug 4, 2015)

bump!


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 3, 2015)

Crap on an absolute cracker... I think this ruins my layout... and I already have 9 of my ten villagers plotted! I was wondering why Diana simply REFUSED to go anywhere near where I wanted her! This would make sense of that 

BRB I'm gonna upload my map and show you guys how I wanted it.. but I think it may be a hopeless case now.

- - - Post Merge - - -


​
You can probably guess where I wanted Diana to go, and she isn't having a bar of it. I'm thinking I must have somehow just missed having the others on the same acre but trying to fit Diana was just never gonna work!

Alrighty think I might make my own board and see what you guys think I should do now.


----------



## Mick (Sep 3, 2015)

I checked my town for when I want to plot reset, and I can confirm that it does not break the listed rules.


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 3, 2015)

Yep I checked my town as well, and as long as three centre red dots are in an acre another house will simply refuse to spawn! Wish I'd known about this before I spent hours plot resetting


----------



## Ragdoll (Sep 25, 2015)

tiny bump for the new and returning members hello everyone


----------



## Mihaku (Mar 14, 2016)

wow this is such an informative post! I've been plot resetting and thankfully have had a lot of luck.  but this is next level! I'll keep this for my next town!!


----------



## maowra (Mar 14, 2016)

That is so cool! Thanks for the info! Love your town map!!


----------



## P u p p e t c h i l d (Apr 17, 2016)

Patypus said:


> Yes that is correct!  Apparently it has worked for a lot of people, and although the last time I plot reset I really didn't notice it because I had so many spaces, I do agree that there is a recurring pattern when you plot reset!



hmmm I might try this! I having a lot of trouble as I have a massive open space where they can put their house when I
only want them all in a little line .-. 

rip my thumbs 

I think I'm safe...at least I hope so! I'm not alerting my path because it will mess up my plans


----------



## Laurelinde (Apr 17, 2016)

This is so useful, thank you! Can I ask what programs people are using to make their town maps? I have started plotting mine out on graph paper but the sheets are too small (or the grid is too big) to fit on one page. I'm wondering if doing it digitally would be easier.


----------



## BluebellLight (Apr 17, 2016)

Ugh just counted it off and the place I've been plot resetting for is just BARELY in the acre with 3 buildings in it already... ugh guess thats where my police station is going


----------



## Last_bus_home (Apr 18, 2016)

I'm starting a new town today and I found this immensely helpful! I agree with Laurelinde, what have you guys chosen to use when making your maps? Graph paper would make it massive.


----------



## Cudon (Apr 20, 2016)

Hey can I ask smth rq? I just now realized that I've run into a problem with acres, but thank god I seem to have gotten lucky enough to only have one problematic spot even though all of my villagers share the same 4-6 acres.

Basically my problem is the fact that due to all of my 3 player houses barely being in the same acre, I can't fit a villager into it. However I'm fully capable of deleting one of my player characters. Would I be able to delete a player character, get Naomi in and then put them back? 

I could also move both of the player houses away from that acre to an entirely different spot but that would require me to replan a lot.


----------



## Chrystina (Apr 20, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> Hey can I ask smth rq? I just now realized that I've run into a problem with acres, but thank god I seem to have gotten lucky enough to only have one problematic spot even though all of my villagers share the same 4-6 acres.
> 
> Basically my problem is the fact that due to all of my 3 player houses barely being in the same acre, I can't fit a villager into it. However I'm fully capable of deleting one of my player characters. Would I be able to delete a player character, get Naomi in and then put them back?
> 
> I could also move both of the player houses away from that acre to an entirely different spot but that would require me to replan a lot.



If you decide to delete the players house then try and get Naomi in the acre, once rebuilding the house nook will show you the preview for it being off a bit so that the middle of the house is in another acre. If it's too close then he'll just say it's too close to other houses.


----------



## Cudon (Apr 20, 2016)

Laurelinde said:


> This is so useful, thank you! Can I ask what programs people are using to make their town maps? I have started plotting mine out on graph paper but the sheets are too small (or the grid is too big) to fit on one page. I'm wondering if doing it digitally would be easier.


I just marked it in paths in my town. The plaza seems to be a perfect image of what the size of an acre is. The plaza acre is plaza + 2 extra spaces on each side of the plaza. 

I was lucky enough to have all of my villagers live in the long strip under the plaza, so all I had to do was continue the diagonal line down and just fill in the horizontal lines.

I'm not 100% sure though, I only started messing with the acres today after finding out.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alexi said:


> If you decide to delete the players house then try and get Naomi in the acre, once rebuilding the house nook will show you the preview for it being off a bit so that the middle of the house is in another acre. If it's too close then he'll just say it's too close to other houses.


Aw man, technically it's not too close to anything except it's in that acre. I could also move the houses a bit down too but that would mess up the path a bit.. wouldn't be able to plant bushes on a large part of the bottom path.


Wut. I decided to try and place my 4th human right in the middle of that acre and Nook didn't protest it at all?


----------



## Last_bus_home (Apr 23, 2016)

Thanks for the mapping info Dinomates. I have a question, there are six spaces between the bottom of my plaza and my river (I can dig six holes or plant six flowers in a vertical line) is this enough room for villagers to plot or would this mean them infringing on the plaza acre? I plot reset for 2 hours earlier and not one attempt to plot anywhere near that area, but I have so much (too much) open space to choose from at the moment as it is a new town, I have not had a chance to herd villagers into the right places using PWPs etc.


----------



## Cudon (Apr 23, 2016)

Last_bus_home said:


> Thanks for the mapping info Dinomates. I have a question, there are six spaces between the bottom of my plaza and my river (I can dig six holes or plant six flowers in a vertical line) is this enough room for villagers to plot or would this mean them infringing on the plaza acre? I plot reset for 2 hours earlier and not one attempt to plot anywhere near that area, but I have so much (too much) open space to choose from at the moment as it is a new town, I have not had a chance to herd villagers into the right places using PWPs etc.


I'm pretty sure that's too little space since the plaza takes 2 of those 6 spots away and the house is 4 spaces long (the door included) And houses and pwps most of the time have to have a gap of two next to the river. There are some exceptions but I don't think the river is one of them and even if it was you'd need to have 7 spaces total.

The plaza is really weird though, you can plant stuff right next to it with like 0 gap and it's weird.

Oh also I got Naomi to plot where I wanted her to by removing one of my human houses first, which I later put back where it used to be. So the whole acre thing seems to only affect moving villagers.


----------



## Mura (Oct 17, 2016)

Okay so I know this is quite a big bump, but I have a question, and would rather not make a new thread considering I've made like two threads about plot resetting in like a week.. Plus I'd like this thread to be seen by more people, as it is very helpful.

My question is this; Can a villager plot right in the middle of the supposed blue line (The door being in the center of the blue line)?


----------



## katysu (Oct 17, 2016)

My question is this; Can a villager plot right in the middle of the supposed blue line (The door being in the center of the blue line)? 

I don't know, but I'm online and can tell you what the answer would be in acww - its no because that line doesn't actually take a space, the spots or spaces that make up an acre are on one side of the 'line' or the other. The line does not exist as a space.


----------



## namiieco (Oct 17, 2016)

holy **** that really planned out...
i don't have the time to plan all that out xD


----------



## Believe (Oct 17, 2016)

One question I have about this is that certain acres have more than 3 red dots in them? For example, the acre with the letter A and the acre below the one with the letter C both have 4 red dots within the same acre. Or do you mean only up to 3 FULL villager houses/permanent buildings can be in the same acre? 

Otherwise, this is a really useful guide


----------



## Greggy (Oct 17, 2016)

Thanks for this!


----------



## epoch (Jan 9, 2017)

Believe said:


> One question I have about this is that certain acres have more than 3 red dots in them? For example, the acre with the letter A and the acre below the one with the letter C both have 4 red dots within the same acre. Or do you mean only up to 3 FULL villager houses/permanent buildings can be in the same acre?
> 
> Otherwise, this is a really useful guide



I think she's saying that a villager won't move into an acre that already has 3 red dots in it but it doesn't apply if you are the one to put the permanent building there. If that's the case, then the villager houses were already there before the Cafe/character house was built.


----------

